# WEN Healthy Hair Care System



## RnBqueen (May 9, 2008)

by Chaz Dean. I saw the commercial on TV. They also have it on QVC. Seems like the conditioners are getting a lot of good reviews. Has anybody tried it yet?


----------



## newtestam (May 9, 2008)

I heard it was good, but I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## KatJ (May 9, 2008)

I've never heard of it. Sorry.


----------



## MACGin (May 14, 2008)

I saw this this morning. I've never tried it, but I am certainly intersted...


----------



## lovelife (May 20, 2008)

I've been using Wen for nearly a year. I find that my color lasts longer and my hair is fuller without the addition of a lot of product. Just a bit of Wen styling product and air dry works for me.

And then I think I need to use a shampoo and my hair feels like all of the moisture is pulled out of it. So back to Wen I go.


----------



## ParisTroika (Aug 5, 2008)

I started WEN a week ago. It's rather pricey, but many swear by it. I've been wanting to try it for awhile so I'm going to give it a month. Even though the directions say to use an enormous amount, I've gotten tips from regular users that have helped conserve the product in a more economical way. So far I like what I see...it's really humid here right now with monsoons, and my hair has been under control fairly well. That NEVER happens. We'll see though...I'm still a bit skeptical!


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 6, 2008)

I just started on WEN aloe the 16oz bottle, and the 16oz lavender bottle of wen also, LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!!!! I love more of the aloe, the lavender works just the same as the aloe, but a little too minty for me, but now My hair is softer, More manageable, AND NO BED HEAD meaning, No ugly hair in the morning, looks just great upon awakening, My hair feels soft, and when i put on this wen (either one) on my slightly damp hair in the morning my hair doesnt feel weighed and coated down, the conditioning agents in this wen justs dissapears and leaves my hair feeling soft, fresh, and no greasy afterfeel, its a creamy substance, and you can use this also as a body wash, i tested the lavender on my arms to see how it would feel, well, it rinses off well, leaves a nice fragrance, but your body feels clean, I heard from chaz deans salonist tell me (via phone call) that they use it as a body wash as well, dont panic if you dont see lather, it doesnt lather, but I gaurantee you, this products CLEANS without stripping and No drying to your hair, IT WORKS!!!***Here is my update 8-12-08- I LOVE cu***ber aloe the best!! Lavender seems too minty for my scent, I also tried fig, Love that cinnamony scent, but my hubby hates the scent and he sneezes with that fig one, so lavender and fig is only gonna be used as ends leave in, also, I just got my almond mint (16oz) and the scent is exactly like my cu***ber aloe scent, I really dont smell any almonds, but we shall see how this one works for my hair.


----------



## jewele (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been using this since about the beginning of June. It does work, I was expecting a little better results but maybe it's 'cause I need a haircut. So i'm still a little skeptical on this, I'm going to keep on using it but I'm not sure if the price is worth it to me. I would say at least try it once


----------



## peachface (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I had never heard of this but I'm definitely intrigued. I went to their website and they only seem to sell the sweet almond mint kind where as QVC and Amazon sells different ones like fig and lavender... How do we know what kind to try?


----------



## ParisTroika (Aug 6, 2008)

Where do you all order your WEN from? I did the infomercial, but now I'm questioning if I can get a more economical deal. QVC doesn't have the Cuc. Aloe in at all...plus there no kit similar to the infomercial...however, the products I'd really want would be the cleansing conditioner, the styling cream, and the texture balm...don't really need the RE-Moist...

Should I cancel my infomercial deal and order from somewhere else?

*peachface*: You can go to chazdeanstore.com and read about the different conditioners. I have oily skin and tend to get greasy hair so I chose the Cuc. Aloe.


----------



## peachface (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ParisTroika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *peachface*: You can go to chazdeanstore.com and read about the different conditioners. I have oily skin and tend to get greasy hair so I chose the Cuc. Aloe. Ooh, thanks!


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 7, 2008)

Ladies, go to WEN chaz dean salon on your web site, you can also buy on his web site page as well, he has ALL his cleansing conditioners, Im still sold on this product, its day 4 now and my hair still Looks FANTASTIC, NO WEIGHED DOWN HAIR, I thought by now my hair would start to weigh down and Look yucky, BUT NO! Wen's products are GRREEAT!!! Now i dont know what Im gonna do with all my other online hair products I bought. Im stocking up on wen from now on.


----------



## peachface (Aug 7, 2008)

How is this different from washing your hair with just conditioner...?


----------



## ParisTroika (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *peachface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How is this different from washing your hair with just conditioner...? Some people swear there is no difference and use a regular drugstore conditioner. I tried that and ended up completely greasy. I tried my regular conditioners (I usually rotate shampoos and conditioners) and followed the directions on the chazdean website. It by no means compares to actually using WEN. That's what prompted me to finally breakdown and order it. I want to grow my hair out and thought this would be a great way to keep it healthy while I do.


----------



## RnBqueen (Aug 8, 2008)

I think I will just order it as soon as I have the $$. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## ParisTroika (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey there girlie...I can't send you a PM yet because my post count isn't high enough






I'm loving the Cu***ber Aloe! Let me know how you like the Sweet Almond Mint!

I really love this stuff. I have no desire to go back to my traditional shampoos and conditioners.

Faboo!

Originally Posted by *lavenderpink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just started on WEN aloe the 16oz bottle, and the 16oz lavender bottle of wen also, LOVE THEM BOTH!!!!!!! I love more of the aloe, the lavender works just the same as the aloe, but a little too minty for me, but now My hair is softer, More manageable, AND NO BED HEAD meaning, No ugly hair in the morning, looks just great upon awakening, My hair feels soft, and when i put on this wen (either one) on my slightly damp hair in the morning my hair doesnt feel weighed and coated down, the conditioning agents in this wen justs dissapears and leaves my hair feeling soft, fresh, and no greasy afterfeel, its a creamy substance, and you can use this also as a body wash, i tested the lavender on my arms to see how it would feel, well, it rinses off well, leaves a nice fragrance, but your body feels clean, I heard from chaz deans salonist tell me (via phone call) that they use it as a body wash as well, dont panic if you dont see lather, it doesnt lather, but I gaurantee you, this products CLEANS without stripping and No drying to your hair, IT WORKS!!!


----------

